# nurse seeking advice



## sixsense18 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi guys am hoping to relocate to melbourne next june from the UK. Just wondering what people think of the hospitals in melbourne the differences between private and public and also working for an agency. would appreciate any info at all so feel free to comment. Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I worked in a large public hospital once but not as a nurse though had a bit of contact with nursing staff and the general administration.

It was quite some time ago though I doubt things will have changed too much for the sheer size of them means that it was a fairly regimented place with a Matron having the role of a kind of Army general.

From what I've seen of private hospitals they'll probably be a bit like private schools Vs public schools in that they will be better funded and the impression I've had re day surgery _[ and a lot work that way, which can have its benefits re minimising infection risk ]_ is that whilst it can seem more of a easier going attitude, I can also imagine there'll be the work ethic of get them in and out - my last experience had them getting me to move from a recovery recliner to a chair so quick, I spurted a bit of blood out through bandages!, but not too big a deal.

I've seen threads on other UK forums re some nurses finding differences one way or another, some pleased with better doctor/nurse relationship and others not too specific on why they didn't like somewhere.

A public hospital would probably offer greater employment security though most private hospitals are pretty well established and larger private hospitals may not be so different from public ones as far as that goes.


----------

